# General Chat > General Discussion >  Finally remember

## johnmacwan

The minute you walk into a room start looking at every girl you fancy. Even if you think she's far too stunning to ever go out with you. And look at her eyes. Make full eye contact. And give her a smile too. Don't leer or glare. This is a sure fire way to get the chemistry going. It tells her she's under scrutiny and in this situation there is no way a girl cannot react one way or the other.

Finally remember - The best looking girls are often short of dates because few men dare to make EYE CONTACT with them. The better looking she is the more likely she is to warm to eye contact .


And How to Tell That She's Interested ....

----------


## hooeisak

Hi there. Guys, is it possible to consider that CustomWritings.com service is a Student Learning Support? They are a group of dedicated professionals who come from a variety of backgrounds - education, counseling, teaching, academia, mentorship, coaching. And in this professional essay writing service, they write essays. So this is some kind of student support service? Am I getting it right? Thank you.

----------


## Nanali

学术写作应该采用何种语气
之前的文章中英国作业代写liuxuesavior com 也提到过，学术写作在各方面的要求都十分严格。今天我们来着重说一说学术写作在语气方面有哪些  注意事项。
文章的语气在很大程度上会影响文章最终的效果，因此在学术写作时一定要注意使用公平公正的语气，不要使用带  有自己主观感情色彩的描述。尽量采用专业的词汇来对问题进行解答，同时要注意适时地提出自己的观点。在对自  己的观点进行论述的过程中，要尽量避免使用容易引起歧义的词汇，多使用本专业的术语进行论述，提升整体论述  水准。最后是要注意引用内容的准确性，尽量选用权威刊物上的文章，引用要讲究实事求是，不要自己修改引用文  章中的重点内容，避免画蛇添足。

----------


## Blakarris

I usually look like this on any party.

----------


## lily

https://write-essay-for-me.com/write-my-term-paper	write my term paper helps to save your time and energy.

----------


## trstenholtzmn452

Hey! And How to Tell That She's Interested

----------


## marcumharrison1

what are these things?

----------


## XaviMorris

Hello! Interesting information.

----------

